# Average time for Tripple?



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

Just wondering what riders times were? West bound? East bound?


----------



## kevzl (Apr 13, 2006)

A friend and I did the West bound in a ride time of 7:27 with an additional hour for stops at the aid stations.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I've done west bound in 7:15 plus time for food stops. I don't think that's very average though. My guess is somewhere between 8-9hrs of ride time.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Completed my first Bypass Sat.(ride - 8:25 with additional 1:15 rest stops)

Great course, loved the views!


----------



## Colorado Yooper (Nov 28, 2009)

8.15 ride time west and 8:45 east. Total time for West was 10.5 and East was 12. West bound I took more time at the rest stops and had the girlfriend meet me at Georgetown and the Springs. So much better sitting in a comfy front seat with heat than standing around getting chilled in the rain.


----------



## Colorado Yooper (Nov 28, 2009)

I mean I took more time East bound. opps


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

No doubt! A heated car is nice. Thanks for all the replies. Just courious to what the average times were. On a side note I was amazed at the speed these two riders were reaching going down Loveland Pass east bound. Crazy Fast!


----------

